# Optic Recommendation



## mmercado (Oct 27, 2017)

I figured there was no better place for this question.  I'm building an SBR, and looking for an optic.  It was intended to be a clone of the MP5 I carried on a deployment, but I've already departed from that idea somewhat (the foundation is a Zenith Z-5P, so shorter than the MP5 I used), so further divergence is not a problem.  In Iraq, my optic was an EOTech.  I was considering an EXPS3-0.

I just got done reading through the "Eotech hate" thread here, and had not been aware of the issues with EOTech fraud.  I'm now disinclined to purchase one.  In addition to the fact that they concealed that stuff from people who relied on those optics to save their lives, the drift issue is also a big concern for me.  I live and work in a state with widely varied seasonal temperature change, and there's always a chance I'd have to run the gun in temps well below freezing.

Other than the EOtech, does anyone have any experience with smaller optics that don't take up a lot of rail space?  That Aimpoint T2 Micro is just a bit more than I was hoping to spend.  I was looking at the Trijicon RMR but have no experience with it.  I have a Trijicon Reflex on an AR-15, and I'm not thrilled about how faint the reticle can be in certain lighting conditions, so if I went with an RMR I'd probably be looking at the LED one vs. the dual-illuminated.

There's also the host of cheaper optics out there that are certainly attractive in price, but I don't want to get something that isn't going to be durable or won't hold zero.  I've looked at the Bushnell First Strike, Redfield Accelerator, Vortex Viper, etc.  Anyone have experience with these cheaper optics?

Thanks for your time, guys.  Looking forward to the knowledge and experience here.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 27, 2017)

What are you going to use the gun for?


----------



## mmercado (Oct 27, 2017)

Primarily recreational use, but also going to live in my EDC bag, just in case.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 27, 2017)

Trijicon MRO is a great option and won't break the bank.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 27, 2017)

If there is a chance you’ll be using it for real, don’t skimp on the optic.  If you don’t like Eotech, any of the Aimpoints from the PRO on up are good. I’m wearing an RMR equipped pistol now, and I love it. However, I’ve not used an RMR on a rifle.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2017)

I love my Aimpoint PRO. I have been wondering if I should have gotten a variable power optic, 1x4 or 6 but I don't plan on shooting long sniper like shots. Maybe one day. 

M.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 29, 2017)

Mission drives the gear train.  The PRO is designed for what you plan to use that boomstick  for.


----------



## mmercado (Oct 30, 2017)

Watched some reviews on the Trijicon MRO on YouTube.  Appears to be exactly what I'm looking for, so I'll likely pick one up when the time comes.  Thanks for the great recommendations guys!


----------

